
Uber bills extra,customer mistaken for driver and advised to keep extra money - ramsr
http://wisetechie.com/blog/2017/03/27/uber-overcharges-toll-on-a-ride-thinks-i-am-the-driver-when-i-complain-tells-me-to-keep-the-extra-money-and-forget-about-the-overcharging/
======
wisetechie
Hello, customer here.

They have told me multiple times that they wont refund the money. 9 times to
be exact :)

------
dahdum
I've been mistaken as the driver instead of passenger when contacting support
too, and that was ~2 years ago. Strange they haven't figured how to handle
that yet.

~~~
wisetechie
lol, seriously :)

------
NeutronBoy
I'm reading through the support messages that were posted. Where exactly did
they say they wouldn't refund the customer? It was an assumption made by the
author that since they didn't ask for the money back from the driver, the
customer wouldn't get a refund. It is possible that Uber ate the difference,
rather than ask for money back from the driver.

~~~
lgsilver
Hm. He _is_ the customer. So I think we can safely assume that the customer
didn't get a refund for the charges.

------
sfilargi
Just dispute it with your credit card company and let _them_ try to prove they
are right and get their money back.

~~~
jghn
Many credit cards these days don't work like they used to. You the consumer
are no longer automatically right

~~~
Hydraulix989
Chase especially has been siding more and more with the merchant rather than
the consumer.

------
joshmn
Maybe it's time to gauge interest in "Demand Letters as a Service"

